# Grand Prix on TCM Now.



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Already started.

A little melodramatic, but one of the best movies made for Cinerama.


Back when they knew how to make movies instead of playing with computer images.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

SayWhat? said:


> Back when they knew how to make movies instead of playing with computer images.


How about when a good story and good acting mattered instead of making a dozen clones of a surprise hit and endless sequels. Then, there are the antics of a couple of actors and actresses that cast the others in a unfavorable light.


----------

